# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تفاوت هزینه‌ی تکمیل ظرفیت آزاد با مازادِ آزاد؟؟؟

## Morvarid80

دوستان سلام
مثل همیشه مختصر میگم
پزشکی آزاد تهران هزینش میشه ترمی ۶  ۷ تومن
پزشکی مازاد آزاد تهران(با رتبه ۱۰۰۰۰ مثلا) هزینش اندازه پردیسه یعنی ۱۶  ۱۷ تومن
هزینه تکمیل ظرفیت مهر آزاد چیه؟ چون هرسال معمولا تکمیل ظرفیتم داره برای رتبه های بالاتر .... هزینه این مورد ترمی چقدره مشابه ورودی ظرفیت اصلی؟؟؟

----------


## Heisenberg1997

سلام
تکمیل ظرفیت هم اگه ظرفیت مازاد باشه هزینه ی پردیسه و اگه معمولی باشه هزینه ی معمولی داره
ضمنا فکر نکنم پزشکی تهران ترمی6-7باشه احتمالا بیشتره چون پرستاریش همین حدوداست فکرکنم

----------

